# Processor Recommendation Needed



## eboettn (Apr 25, 2008)

Hey everyone,

I need some help - I'm in need of a good recommendation for my HT system.

Currently I have an Onkyo TX-NR3007 receiver where the HDMI output has quit working, so I want something new. I'm currently running a Rotel Amp (RMB-1075) running B&W DM603 S3 Floor speakers (with matching center and surrounds). I'm also running a SVS sub.

So this is what I am looking for. I want to spend between $1,200 and $2,000 for a new processor. I really want a processor since I'm going to use my Rotel amp, BUT, if there is a really good receiver out there that's better than any available prepro, I could consider purchasing a receiver, but still utilizing my Rotel amp.

I was looking at the Rotel RSP-1572 even though it's over my budget. That's the unit I really wanted, but can't seem to buy it since it doesn't have any Audyssey EQ.

So then I started looking at the Marantz AV7701 but was turned off because it doesn't have the newer XT32 Audyssey. For the price, I think I would want the XT32 system. Unless of course I'm wrong in the assumption that the XT32 is REALLY that much better (though my research says it does). 

So that's my dilemma. I want a prepro in the $1,200 - $2,000 range, that has XT32 built in. I mainly use my system for my Home Theater, but do listen to music through it on occasion. I like the idea of having all the bells and whistles (network capabilities) but overall sound quality matters the most to me.

Any suggestions? I can't see to figure out what to get.

Thanks all!
Eric


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

Marantz AV8801 has all that you are looking for, at $2700 ($2500 used) its slightly over budget. If you are willing to give up the XT32 for XT, then its baby brother's $1700 MSRP will make your wallet :bigsmile:. The baby 7701 is upgradeable to Audyssey Pro. The 8801 appears to have some serious networking ability with its integrated switch.

I have seen and heard the 7701 in action and I was quite pleased with it's performance.


----------



## eboettn (Apr 25, 2008)

I think I've decided I want some thing with xt32. And I need to stay under $2,000. 

I'm starting to think I won't find a prepro so maybe I need to look at a good receiver?


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

Keep an eye on ebay for the 8801 or just settle for the 7701 and upgrade it to pro. Alternativly, you could remove some of the networking or application requirements, features you can find in other devices like a PS3 or Oppo.


----------



## eboettn (Apr 25, 2008)

Forgive me for my ignorance but what is all involved in upgrading to pro? I know it has that capability.... But how does the upgrade work? What do I need to do it?

Thanks!


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

eboettn said:


> Forgive me for my ignorance but what is all involved in upgrading to pro? I know it has that capability.... But how does the upgrade work? What do I need to do it?
> 
> Thanks!


You need to buy a Pro kit (mic, preamp, stand, software) and you need a license/key for each device (AVR, prepro). The former is about $500 and the latter about $150. There is a full thread on AVS that deals specifically with MultEQ Pro and it has a substantial guide/FAQ.


----------



## eboettn (Apr 25, 2008)

How much better is Pro over xt32? I guess what I am asking is if its worth the extra money.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

eboettn said:


> How much better is Pro over xt32? I guess what I am asking is if its worth the extra money.


Try the "official" thread over at AVS. It is all in there.
(or you can read my columns.)


----------



## eboettn (Apr 25, 2008)

Thanks Kal. I will do that.

If I go with pro as a requirement instead of xt32, any other prepro I should look at other than the Marantz?


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

eboettn said:


> Thanks Kal. I will do that.
> 
> If I go with pro as a requirement instead of xt32, any other prepro I should look at other than the Marantz?


Onkyo 5509 or Integra 80.3. BTW, XT32 is more important the Pro which is the icing on the cake.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

There is a thread on this forum under the Audyssey help page. One of the "Elite" members of this forum posted it and he mentions the advantages over non-pro versions. At the moment, I cannot find it but when I do it will be posted in this thread. The Cost as Kal said was about $400-ish for the software (as stated in the PRO thread @ HTS). 

https://audyssey.zendesk.com/entries/105628-MultEQ-Pro-vs-MultEQ-XT-and-MultEQ-XT32

This might have been the thread I read a while ago.
http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...0-audyssey-pro-installer-kit-demystified.html
http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/audio-processing/


----------



## eboettn (Apr 25, 2008)

Thanks everyone for all the help. Some great stuff out there on XT32 and Pro. Real helpful stuff - thanks for everything.

I'm going to be a pain and ask another question here. I've been looking at Accessories4less and found a few deals. What's the better option?> MARANTZ AV7701 for $1,199.99 or Onkyo PR-SC5508 for $1,499.99.?


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

eboettn said:


> Thanks everyone for all the help. Some great stuff out there on XT32 and Pro. Real helpful stuff - thanks for everything.
> 
> I'm going to be a pain and ask another question here. I've been looking at Accessories4less and found a few deals. What's the better option?> MARANTZ AV7701 for $1,199.99 or Onkyo PR-SC5508 for $1,499.99.?


I believe the Marantz is a little bit newer than the Onkyo. I also like its lower price tag. Persistence and patience pays: If you want to wait till 2014, then you might get the 8801 for a price that fits in your budget or you may find a lightly used one on ebay for under 2k. Which one is better is up to you to decide, because no one on this forum will ever have to live with the decision.


----------



## sdurani (Oct 28, 2010)

eboettn said:


> What's the better option?> MARANTZ AV7701 for $1,199.99 or Onkyo PR-SC5508 for $1,499.99.?


I would get the Onkyo for XT32. It's the only version of Audyssey's room correction that uses more of its filter taps in the low frequencies, where it is most helpful, and does minimal correction in the high frequencies, where EQing can do more harm than good.


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

Don't forget that in general receivers are less expensive than the equivalent pre/pros, even though they include amps, too. In particular, the Denon AVR 4520 receiver is about 2/3 the price of the equivalent Marantz AV 8801 pre/pro. I've seen claims of prices under $2000 being quoted by authorized dealers for that receiver. You have to actually call them on the telephone to get low quotes. Authorized Denon and Marantz dealers are not allowed to publicly advertise anything other than list prices.

p.s.
Both the 4520 and 8810 are 10.2 systems with Audyssey MultEQ XT32.


----------



## eboettn (Apr 25, 2008)

selden said:


> Don't forget that in general receivers are less expensive than the equivalent pre/pros, even though they include amps, too. In particular, the Denon AVR 4520 receiver is about 2/3 the price of the equivalent Marantz AV 8801 pre/pro. I've seen claims of prices under $2000 being quoted by authorized dealers for that receiver. You have to actually call them on the telephone to get low quotes. Authorized Denon and Marantz dealers are not allowed to publicly advertise anything other than list prices.
> 
> p.s.
> Both the 4520 and 8810 are 10.2 systems with Audyssey MultEQ XT32.


Thanks Selden. I will take a look at the Denon as well.

So many choices.....


----------



## kingpin748 (Feb 20, 2013)

I've got the Denon 4520 and I just love it. It does everything you're asking for and it's within the budget. Ifyou decide you want the amps next year you can just slap them into the system too and use the Denon as a prepro. If that's what you're looking to spend then you're kind of in the same boat I was and even the 4520 was stretching it. The Marantz are really nice but they just weren't in the budget and considering what you get for the extra cash, not worth it.


----------

